# Hello!!



## hellywelly

Just quickly logged on and saw this forum - absolutely brilliant idea - I am 37 and I reckon I will be in here quite a lot - hello to all you glamorous older mums to be xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiin

Hello :) I am looking forward to it as well. (not that I post a lot, I never know what to say... but I am sure I'll read a lot) I am 36 and pregnant with my first.


----------



## Claireyb1

hellywelly said:


> Just quickly logged on and saw this forum - absolutely brilliant idea - I am 37 and I reckon I will be in here quite a lot - hello to all you glamorous older mums to be xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi hellywelly, I too am 37 and expecting #1! is this your 1st?
Not sure I am feeling too glamorous right now though? lol
:hugs:


----------



## Surreygal

Hello ladies, I am 37 too, and good to see this forum is available to us all! Hoping we all have happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Hi Ladies im 36 but will be 37 when baby #3 is born :)


----------



## Wind

Hi!! I am 35 and pregnant with #3 and #4.

My son is 13 and my daughter is 8.


----------



## hellywelly

Hi yes, I am 37 and will be 38 when I have my bubba. It is our first and only one - hubby is 44 and will be 45. We have always said that if we were lucky to have one that would be it. I have to say am not enjoying the whole pregnancy thing mainly because of all the hype about carrying a bubba when you are older and how much more higher risk you are etc. so basically I am just a walking worrying mumma to be - I do feel a bit better now I am in second trimester (only just though).

Is anyone going to find out what sex their baby is? Any ideas of names?


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Yes im going to find out the sex as i might need to do a bit of rejigging with the sleeping arrangements. Ive got names also but im not sharing lol ( Just in case people laugh)


----------



## Claireyb1

hellywelly said:


> Hi yes, I am 37 and will be 38 when I have my bubba. It is our first and only one - hubby is 44 and will be 45. We have always said that if we were lucky to have one that would be it. I have to say am not enjoying the whole pregnancy thing mainly because of all the hype about carrying a bubba when you are older and how much more higher risk you are etc. so basically I am just a walking worrying mumma to be - I do feel a bit better now I am in second trimester (only just though).
> 
> Is anyone going to find out what sex their baby is? Any ideas of names?

I may just manage to have my baby just before my 38th birthday. I'm due approx 1st Jan and my birthday is the 5th - well, I know what I'll be doing for New Year and my birthday!!! and it won't be drinking and letting my hair down, probably panting and screaming in pain lol :dohh:
I too am feeling the same way about being older and I am trying so hard not to think about it and just carry on as if I was 27 not 37.
My DF doesn't want to know the baby's sex, so I guess I will have to respect his wishes :wacko: and we have a name sorted for each, so we are good to go on that front.
How about you Hellywelly?
:hugs:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Love the name Hellywelly :haha: :thumbup:

I'll be 36 when our little Banana is born in September this is our first :) Planning to pop another out promptly afterwards, in the most fertile window, as we have problems with fertility.

Very Excited dot com :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## hellywelly

Hello hubby would like to know the sex - I would like to know but have always said that I want to wait till i need that last urge to push so am going to wait to find out - no ideas for names - would like to have an outlandish name to be different but am too frightened to i guess. Do you all work full time and are you giving up work completely - what are you all doing. I am due 10.11.11 and ideally would like to work right up to the pregnancy then take a year off - or almost a year depending on finances, i work 6am - 2pm so perfect hours for kiddies - hubby will drop bubba off at nursery on his way to work at 9am and I will pick it up at 3pm so perfect for us xxx What names have you chosen - please share xxx no secrets in this forum!!!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I work part time at my youngests school,so get to have the hols off which is good. I want an unusual name but dont know if im brave enough either i quite like Noah Flynn for a boy and Ruby Mae for a girl but plenty of time to change my mind yet! lol


----------



## Fallen Angel

Ruby Mae is lovely.

If we have a little girl Mae will be the middle name as it's my Gran's name. Either Isla May or Charlotte (shortened to Charlie).

Boy is likely to be called Alistair Douglas.


----------



## Claireyb1

hellywelly said:


> Hello hubby would like to know the sex - I would like to know but have always said that I want to wait till i need that last urge to push so am going to wait to find out - no ideas for names - would like to have an outlandish name to be different but am too frightened to i guess. Do you all work full time and are you giving up work completely - what are you all doing. I am due 10.11.11 and ideally would like to work right up to the pregnancy then take a year off - or almost a year depending on finances, i work 6am - 2pm so perfect hours for kiddies - hubby will drop bubba off at nursery on his way to work at 9am and I will pick it up at 3pm so perfect for us xxx What names have you chosen - please share xxx no secrets in this forum!!!!

I work full time at the moment but plan on giving it up and being a stay at home Mum. Thankfully this works for us both:thumbup: I work in a golf club organising events. Will be interesting to see what all the men at work make of my news.
Names so far are Lucy or Alexander (Alex)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Fallen Angel said:


> Ruby Mae is lovely.
> 
> If we have a little girl Mae will be the middle name as it's my Gran's name. Either Isla May or Charlotte (shortened to Charlie).
> 
> Boy is likely to be called Alistair Douglas.

Does that mean you dont like Noah? lol


----------

